# Frozen Meatballs



## giggler

Has anyone found a decent brand of these at the grocery?

I know this is a cooking forum, so it's a bit embarasing to admit, that now that we only cook for two...

I've been using some pretty good bottled sauce for our After Work spagehiti suppers..

But the frozen Meatballs are just sad...

The grocery is very Large Chain, or else High End.

They did open a Trader Joe's here, but I have not been there yet.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC

Got a great brand of frozen meatballs! We call them Mama Clark's!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

This isn't for Italian meatballs,  but Ikea  makes good regular meatballs.  I checked before I even mention this and it says there is an ikea in Round Rock which is pretty close to Austin?.  They  serve a meatball lunch at a reasonable price, so you could test drive some there and see if you like.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No company goes to the trouble of making meatballs with a beef, pork and veal mixture so no, there is no deccent brand of meatballs out there. Plus, all the packaged meatballs are tiny; either 1/4-inch or 1/2-inch in diameter, which is fine for cocktail horse doovers, but not for a spaghetti and meatballs dinner. 

My mother, who was Sicilian, used to make her meatballs about the size of a pool ball, and I have kept up the tradition. From 1 pound of meatball mix, plus the milk, fresh bread crumbs and egg, I make 5 or 6 meatballs.

I cook for one, and my advice is, make your own sauce, make your own meatballs, and buy some Glad containers to freeze what you don't eat for next time.


----------



## tenspeed

I made some appetizer meatballs a while back.  There are a couple of opinions of Trader Joe's meatballs in the responses.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/meatball-appetizers-96842.html


----------



## GotGarlic

I have almost always cooked for two, except when we have guests or when we hosted exchange students. I don't use veal in my meatballs 1 lb. ground beef and 1/2 lb. ground pork), but otherwise, I agree with SLoB - make your own and freeze the extras. It's well worth it. Mine are about an inch and a half in diameter - I think golf-ball size is fine  And I roast them on a sheet tray in the oven rather than sauteeing them in a pan. It's much easier and makes much less mess. 400°F for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I cook for only two now as well, and I have not found commercial frozen meatball, of any kind, turkey, beef, what have you, that we like.
I made up my mind a long time ago that I'd make a batch of meatballs 
(1lb ground Chuck, 1lb ground Veal and 1lb sweet Italian Sausage minus the casings, bread crumbs, milk, egg, grated parm, minced garlic, parsley, s&p, oregano, basil)
This makes quite a bit, so I make about a third of it into meatloaf, wrapped in bacon and then the remainder I portion out with a disher.  

I place them onto a sheet pan, making sure that none of them touch and place this in my freezer overnight.  

The next morning, I can place the individually frozen meatballs into a zip top freezer bag.  
When ever we're ready for pasta and meatball night (or meatballs any other way) I simply sit them out on a tin foil lined tray for maybe a half hour to defrost a bit; in the mean time I heat the oven to 350⁰ and baked them off for maybe 15-20 minutes, just until they're done (I temp them with my instant read to 165⁰).  
I have a small saucepan on the stove with the appropriate amount of our favorite jarred sauce (I've found that I can buy jarred sauce for less than I spend to make my own ), and in go the meatballs for just a few minutes for "marry" with the sauce.

DINNER!


----------



## Kayelle

Eric, get yourself over to that new Trader Joes of yours. I bought their frozen Italian meatballs for the first time a while back and I was flat impressed!!
You're gonna love that place! I've been shopping there for decades.


----------



## caseydog

I only use frozen Italian meatballs to make MOINK balls. You wrap the balls with bacon and cook them on a smoker. The bacon and smoke take over the flavor of the meatballs, so what you start with doesn't matter much. 

I always use the same frozen meatballs, but can't for the life of me remember the brand name. I just recognize the bag. 

BTW, if you live in the REAL Austin, going to Round Rock is a real buzzkill. Just not weird enough. 

CD


----------



## medtran49

I have to agree with most everybody else, make your own.  We only cook for 2 as well and Craig makes Italian meatballs for several meals, as well as meatballs for banh mi.  We freeze them in a single layer, bag and take out what we need for a meal.  You know what goes in them if you make your own, otherwise ?


----------



## caseydog

caseydog said:


> I only use frozen Italian meatballs to make MOINK balls. You wrap the balls with bacon and cook them on a smoker. The bacon and smoke take over the flavor of the meatballs, so what you start with doesn't matter much.
> 
> I always use the same frozen meatballs, but can't for the life of me remember the brand name. I just recognize the bag.
> 
> BTW, if you live in the REAL Austin, going to Round Rock is a real buzzkill. Just not weird enough.
> 
> CD



I forgot to mention that you are usually in some stage of intoxication when you eat MOINK balls, so the quality of the meatballs is not that important. 

You really can make your own and freeze them pretty easily. That way you can also mix beef and pork for a better tasting meatball. 

CD


----------



## Addie

I have always made my own. The only difference is I do bake them before freezing them. 

There is a company that always has a coupon for their Italian meatballs. I bought them once. Even Teddy the dog wouldn't eat them. Get yourself a dasher (ice cream scoop) and plop them on a foil covered sheet pan. Roll each one into a ball. Place in the oven, cook about five-ten minutes, Turn them over with your tongs, finish them for about another five minutes. If they need additional cooking, they can be finished off in the sauce. 

Regarding the dasher. I have three sizes. Real small. Perfect for appetizers. A size 20. Perfect for Chocolate Chip Cookies. And a larger one. Great for huge cookies for the small grandchildren. Big enough to make a face with M&M's. Or frost with their name after baking. I use the size 20 for meatballs that are going into the freezer.


----------



## Mad Cook

giggler said:


> Has anyone found a decent brand of these at the grocery?
> 
> I know this is a cooking forum, so it's a bit embarasing to admit, that now that we only cook for two...
> 
> I've been using some pretty good bottled sauce for our After Work spagehiti suppers..
> 
> But the frozen Meatballs are just sad...
> 
> The grocery is very Large Chain, or else High End.
> 
> They did open a Trader Joe's here, but I have not been there yet.
> 
> Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


Don't mess about with supermarkets. Find a good independent butcher who makes his own and has a quick turn over. 

Alternatively (and I'm with Addie here) if you can buy very fresh minced (ground) meat (again - the good independent butcher), make your own and freeze in 2 person packages. That way you can use whatever meat (pork, beef, lamb or even venison) you like and the seasoning that you prefer. Use an ice cream scoop of your required size to portion out or enlist the help of the grandchildren (supervise the hand-washing before and afterwards!) who'll love getting messy while rolling the balls.


----------



## jennyema

Store bought frozen meatballs are pretty gross if you ask me.


Meatballs are one of the easiest things in the world to make yourself.  Particularly if you bake them on a sheet pan, rather than fry them.


Make your own and freeze them.


----------



## Cheryl J

I don't think I've ever bought prepared frozen meatballs.  My older daughter and the boys like the ones from TJ's.  

Another one here who makes them and portions them out for the freezer.  In fact I just checked and I'm out, need to replenish the supply.  They're so handy to have on hand.


----------



## Kayelle

In defense of Eric, he obviously doesn't want to make meatballs, he wants to buy them.
Asking for recommendations was his purpose, rather than make him feel he has to make them.  As I mentioned before, I like Trader Joe's brand, but some may not.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'd like to try the TJ's brand, wonder if Aldie's carries them too.

I get Mama Rosa's (or is it Rosarita's?) at Walmart.  They're perfectly adequate.

Admittedly, I usually just get frozen too, mostly for party appetizers in grape jelly and chili sauce.


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> I forgot to mention that you are usually in some stage of intoxication when you eat MOINK balls, so the quality of the meatballs is not that important.



This is true.  I've always done these with frozen meat balls and they're always a hit.
In fact I'll be smoking a few batches of Moink Balls in a couple of weekends during an outdoor birthday party.


----------



## letscook

I to only cook for two now, I hate store brought meatballs. I think they are like rubber bouncy balls.  I just make my own meatballs, I make an Italian style one for speg and meatballs, meat ball subs and then I make a sorta  plain ones for other dishes like meatball stroganoff Swedish  meatballs or a soup. After I make them and roll them into balls I freeze some uncooked and some I cook so I am ready for whatever recipe I am going to make.  Well worth an afternoon of cooking. I put them on cookie sheets covered with plastic wrap till they are frozen then I put them into bags labeled with cooked or uncooked light seasoning or Italian seasoning. I like using Ice cream scoops for forming them. I think I have every size. Even a mini one to make ahead meatballs for Italian wedding soup.  If you can help it don't buy those frozen things make your own and you know what's in them and yours you do.


----------



## Rocklobster

I bought some frozen meat balls once and reheated them for supper. They tasted horrible. I threw them out back for the dog. They sat in the grass for two days. The dog wouldn't eat them. I eventually had to go and pick them all up and throw them in the garbage. 
When you do have time, make a few dozen...you will be happy you did..


----------



## tenspeed

None Of The Above received DC's Clear Choice Award.  Trader Joe's was the only brand mentioned, but they had mixed reviews.

  It was pointed out that frozen meatballs, wrapped in bacon and smoked, and served with copious amounts of alcohol, were acceptable.  It is assumed that the intent was to put them in a smoker, rather than actually smoking the meatballs (Mellow Yellow?).

  Can anyone recommend a good brand of canned spaghetti?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tenspeed said:


> Can anyone recommend a good brand of canned spaghetti?


Franco-American SpaghettiOs, especially the one with the cocktail wienies mixed in.


----------



## medtran49

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Franco-American SpaghettiOs, especially the one with the cocktail wienies mixed in.


 
No, just no.  When I was staying with Craig's brother after he was diagnosed with cancer, he decided he wanted some Spaghetti O's.  So, I bought a couple of cans and warmed them up for our dinner 1 night.  We both took 1 bite and decided to order pizza.


----------



## Andy M.

I tried frozen meatballs just once.  Hard as a rock and no flavor.  I'll either make them myself or do without.  In addition to making them as part of a sunday ragu sauce with sausages, I'll make them with sauce for meatball subs, one of SO's favorites.


----------



## bossman150

I didn't read through the entire thread, so hopefully I am not repeating an answer.  I do from time to time buy the Sams Club house brand of meatballs, the smaller size.  There is a trick to them though, don't just put them right into the sauce.  Brown them first and brown them well on all sides.  It makes a HUGE difference in flavor.  I almost threw out the first bad I bought when I didn't brown them first.


----------



## Addie

bossman150 said:


> I didn't read through the entire thread, so hopefully I am not repeating an answer.  I do from time to time buy the Sams Club house brand of meatballs, the smaller size.  There is a trick to them though, don't just put them right into the sauce.  Brown them first and brown them well on all sides.  It makes a HUGE difference in flavor.  I almost threw out the first bad I bought when I didn't brown them first.



I place mine on a cake rack that has a pan below for the drippings and put in the oven on 350ºF. They brown in just a matter of minutes and have a much better flavor. You also can use the dripping (or some of it) for your sauce. And you don't have to stand over them while they are browning. Frees you up to do something else. But keep your eyes on the oven. Also they don't fall apart so easily.


----------



## Merlot

Frozen meatballs is one thing I can't do!  No flavor at all and the texture is just no comparison to homemade!  if I ever try them again I'll try the browning trick, (thank you boss man and addie) but I'm definitely reluctant!


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Frozen meatballs is one thing I can't do!  No flavor at all and the texture is just no comparison to homemade!  if I ever try them again I'll try the browning trick, (thank you boss man and addie) but I'm definitely reluctant!



Merlot, I NEVER buy frozen meatballs. I make my own. I happen to have cookie scoops (dashers is the proper name for them), that I use. After I have mixed all the meat, I then use my dasher. Take a scoop, plop it on the cookie rack, and then when that is full, I go back and roll each scoop by hand. Put in the over and bake. Turn them all once and let finish baking. When both sides are nice and brown, and crispy, I then take them out and allow to cool. Put in a zippy bag and into the freezer. Sure beats standing at the stove and turning each one and getting the stove all greasy. I put the catch pan in the fridge also. The fat solidifies and is easier to remove. Then it easier to clean. 

This method allows me to rid my food of a lot of the fat. It allows me to purchase the 80% meat if I am not grinding my own. I know the fat provides a lot of the flavor in the meat. But I would rather depend on my seasonings to do that. If you use the right seasonings, you won't miss the fat. 

Right now I have a bag full of meatballs that I made a couple of weeks ago. I have a large jar of pasta sauce in the fridge. I pour it into a pan, add a couple of meatballs, and I have supper in a flash. By the time the meatballs are thawed and heated through, the pasta is ready to eat. 

If I have no jarred tomato sauce on hand, then a can of tomatoes with my own seasonings cooked for a short time. The meatballs with also add their flavor to the sauce. 

Growing up, all the Nonas that I knew, were in the kitchen cooking for their Italian families and cooked their Sunday gravy all day. But I have since learned that even with a can of crushed tomatoes, the flavor is much fresher when it is cooked for a shorter time. I have even made a gravy with fresh tomatoes right from the garden. Crush them and cook like you would a can of crushed tomatoes.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> Merlot, I NEVER buy frozen meatballs. I make my own. I happen to have cookie scoops (dashers is the proper name for them), that I use. After I have mixed all the meat, I then use my dasher. Take a scoop, plop it on the cookie rack, and then when that is full, I go back and roll each scoop by hand. Put in the over and bake. Turn them all once and let finish baking. When both sides are nice and brown, and crispy, I then take them out and allow to cool. Put in a zippy bag and into the freezer. Sure beats standing at the stove and turning each one and getting the stove all greasy. I put the catch pan in the fridge also. The fat solidifies and is easier to remove. Then it easier to clean.
> 
> This method allows me to rid my food of a lot of the fat. It allows me to purchase the 80% meat if I am not grinding my own. I know the fat provides a lot of the flavor in the meat. But I would rather depend on my seasonings to do that. If you use the right seasonings, you won't miss the fat.
> 
> Right now I have a bag full of meatballs that I made a couple of weeks ago. I have a large jar of pasta sauce in the fridge. I pour it into a pan, add a couple of meatballs, and I have supper in a flash. By the time the meatballs are thawed and heated through, the pasta is ready to eat.
> 
> If I have no jarred tomato sauce on hand, then a can of tomatoes with my own seasonings cooked for a short time. The meatballs with also add their flavor to the sauce.
> 
> Growing up, all the Nonas that I knew, were in the kitchen cooking for their Italian families and cooked their Sunday gravy all day. But I have since learned that even with a can of crushed tomatoes, the flavor is much fresher when it is cooked for a shorter time. I have even made a gravy with fresh tomatoes right from the garden. Crush them and cook like you would a can of crushed tomatoes.


Ah! Gotcha, not sure where I got that from!  I bake mine too, took me awhile to learn to do that instead of on the stove.   I love anything with tomatoes.  Last night I was thinking of what all I can make when my garden produces ( we got a late start) but tomato dumplings are at the top of my list!  Have you ever tried them??


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Ah! Gotcha, not sure where I got that from!  I bake mine too, took me awhile to learn to do that instead of on the stove.   I love anything with tomatoes.  Last night I was thinking of what all I can make when my garden produces ( we got a late start) but tomato dumplings are at the top of my list!  Have you ever tried them??



No. Now that I live and cook for just myself, I tend to make simple and quick dishes. I don't eat very much. Pirate does his own cooking. He love Italian food. Me, even though I grew up in an Italian town, I am a simple cook now. I have always cooked everything from scratch. And I would rather bake than cook. When I buy tomatoes I always buy them on the vine. They last longer. I use them mostly in BLT or just out of hand with a salt shaker in hand. Sometimes I will take all of them and make a quick sauce. Toss in a meatball or two and make a sub sandwich. YUM!


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> No. Now that I live and cook for just myself, I tend to make simple and quick dishes. I don't eat very much. Pirate does his own cooking. He love Italian food. Me, even though I grew up in an Italian town, I am a simple cook now. I have always cooked everything from scratch. And I would rather bake than cook. When I buy tomatoes I always buy them on the vine. They last longer. I use them mostly in BLT or just out of hand with a salt shaker in hand. Sometimes I will take all of them and make a quick sauce. Toss in a meatball or two and make a sub sandwich. YUM!


Sounds delicious to me!


----------



## msmofet

Merlot said:


> Ah! Gotcha, not sure where I got that from!  I bake mine too, took me awhile to learn to do that instead of on the stove.   I love anything with tomatoes.  Last night I was thinking of what all I can make when my garden produces ( we got a late start) but tomato dumplings are at the top of my list!  Have you ever tried them??


Have you posted the recipe for tomato dumplings? If not please do. I have never heard of this.


----------



## Merlot

msmofet said:


> Have you posted the recipe for tomato dumplings? If not please do. I have never heard of this.



No but I will, let me talk to my mom first.  I have only had them from her!


----------



## msmofet

Merlot said:


> No but I will, let me talk to my mom first.  I have only had them from her!



Ok thanks.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> Have you posted the recipe for tomato dumplings? If not please do. I have never heard of this.



Yes, please do. Sounds like something I would be so happy to make. I love tomato anything.


----------



## Uncle Bob

> I tried frozen meatballs just once.  Hard as a rock and no flavor.


Next time try them thawed.


----------



## Andy M.

Uncle Bob said:


> Next time try them thawed.  lol:...


----------



## Addie

Uncle Bob said:


> Next time try them thawed.




Good one Uncle Bob!


----------



## msmofet

Frozen meatballs have the texture of one of those pink rubber balls to me.  And not  spicy  enough. I make nice tender spicy Italian meatballs. Sorry if this comment offends anyone.


----------



## LPBeier

I use frozen meatballs all the time and love them...of course, I make them up myself and then freeze them. I don't use any breadcrumbs because they have to be gluten free and they turn out great.


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> I use frozen meatballs all the time and love them...of course, I make them up myself and then freeze them. I don't use any breadcrumbs because they have to be gluten free and they turn out great.



I don't use hardly any breadcrumbs - just enough to hold together. I also bake and freeze mine. That's the problem with store bought meatballs they use so much breadcrumbs to stretch the meat it makes them rubbery. I worked at a deli and couldn't believe how much bread was used. When boss wasn't around I cut down the bread. Fresh breadcrumbs were added to egg salad to stretch that also.


----------



## rodentraiser

I love the meatballs in the Stouffer spaghetti and meatballs frozen meals, mainly because they're so soft. That's another copycat recipe I can't seem to find.


----------



## medtran49

rodentraiser said:


> I love the meatballs in the Stouffer spaghetti and meatballs frozen meals, mainly because they're so soft. That's another copycat recipe I can't seem to find.



Try mama maroni's. Not sure about spelling, but that's  what Craig uses and it's  a very soft meatball
 I'll find link.tomorrow.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you!


----------



## medtran49

I knew he had made some changes to the original recipe, so I asked him and realized he had changed it enough that they really aren't mama's anymore so I'll just post his recipe.

1 pound ground chuck
4 ounces fresh bread crumbs
2 large eggs
4 ounces whole milk
6 ounces grated parm reg or romano
3 ounces grated sweet onion
2 ounces finely diced fresh garlic
1 ounce finely chopped fresh Italian parsley leaves
2 ounces finely chopped fresh basil leaves
1 ounce finely chopped fresh oregano

Soak the breadcrumbs in the milk until it is absorbed. Gently mix everything together until just combined.  Gently form into golf ball sized meatballs (don't pack) and bake in a 350 oven on a rack for 35-40 minutes.

He uses a scoop to make the balls and he doubles or triples or even more the recipe so they can be frozen for another meal after baking.  Just thaw and warm up in some sauce.  He weighed everything when he first started making them, but only for a couple of times and now can judge just by looking.


----------

